# Where to buy Kelpmax in Canada



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2016)

Can anyone provide me with a Canadian retail source for Kelpmax?

I know Ray has it available for sale through his web site but I'm hoping to find a more local solution.

Many thanks.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2016)

I am sure any local hydroponic store will carry a kelp product. I use one called bioweed and am very happy with the results.


----------



## Ray (Apr 5, 2016)

You won't find it available in Canada. First Rays is the sole North American outlet. As Justin said, there are other brands out there. I doubt they'll be as effective, but some will still be good. Liquids are a better choice than dried products.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2016)

Ray said:


> Liquids are a better choice than dried products.



Curious as to why?


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2016)

From what I've read, drying, and chopping or chemical digestion of the raw materials degrades the chemistry.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 6, 2016)

Ray said:


> From what I've read, drying, and chopping or chemical digestion of the raw materials degrades the chemistry.



Hmm... I assumed that the seaweeds were dried in the process of extraction/manufacture and then reconstituted into liquid form for resale.

Are you saying that the seaweed is keep in a fresh wet form from harvest to bottling?


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes.

In the case of KelpMax, the kelp is harvested, washed in fresh water, then placed in a vacuum chamber that causes the cells to burst and release the juices. They are then diluted and stabilized, then packaged.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks guys.

I have been advised there is a great deal of variety amongst kelp based products. 

I have heard of a few excellent producers, one of which is based in Nova Scotia.

Justin: I know you are right. Our local HydroP store sells several products that would likely meet my foliar fert and seedling fert requirements.

I think I will try a small trial with some lesser paph and phrag slg's and set up a matching control group. Not sure if I will go all out and do weekly measurements...probably just monthly observations.

Thanks for the input guys.

Duncan


----------



## Ray (Apr 7, 2016)

The primary classes of hormones present in all kelps are auxins and cytokinins.

If, depending upon the species used and processing, auxins predominate, in a matter of weeks you should see the emergence of new root tips, branching from existing roots. If the cytokinins are present in greater quantities, then you will likely see a growth spurt, but that won't be as obvious as soon. If the two are about even, it's anyone's guess.

Then there is the dosage issue. Below some concentration, it won't work at all. Above some other, you will end up with deformities in flowers, and possibly plants.

As far as application frequency is concerned, while the occasional 2-3 waterings in a row can be used to "kick start" a rootless plant or stubborn one, the response to such chemical stimulation can last anywhere from 14-21 days (+/-), which is why I recommend the easy-to-remember monthly application to avoid over-stimulation.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Ray.

I was starting with a 50% of recommended dosage and was planning on bi-weekly applications.

For seedlings and compots Do you apply in addion to other fertilizer or in lieu of?

Thanks again for the great input and advice.

Duncan


----------



## Ray (Apr 7, 2016)

50% of "recommended" levels might be ineffective; I'd follow the label, but I would not do bi-weekly. Every three is "pushing it", as it is.

I am an "equal opportunity abuser of plants". Everything gets the same treatment - different general, seedlings and adults. I mix with fertilizer, but I doubt it makes that much difference.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

Kelpak - 5ml./litre initially (drench and foliar), again after 3 weeks then monthly.


----------

